# Got that shine.... :)



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Beautiful. Rukie may be getting a bath now.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

Those ears and feet; I'm swooning. Your pups look amazing!!!


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

They look beautiful! I always find it necessary to take a photo of my guy after a bath, because...

🤪
<a href="https://imgur.com/aiUYusE">

Is it just me?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Rion05 said:


> They look beautiful! I always find it necessary to take a photo of my guy after a bath, because...
> 
> 🤪
> 
> ...


That's sort of why mine got an extra bath today. >.< 

Found deer scat in the woods and had a lovely time rolling in it. 😬


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

That last picture is just so lovely. What a beautiful pair.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

That sparkle in the first pic is just beautiful. What do you feed for kibble / supplements and use for shampoo and coat care?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

rosegold said:


> That sparkle in the first pic is just beautiful. What do you feed for kibble / supplements and use for shampoo and coat care?


Just feed the dogs a healthy food that agrees with their system and bathe often enough - healthy guts, healthy skin, healthy coats. Anything beyond that is genetics. <= I'm responding carefully, because people get all crazy when it comes to food. 

My guys eat Merrick Backcountry (with grains) right now.

No supplements other than glycoflex 3. 

They get baths maybe about 3 times a month. <= Weekly is preferred, but things have been hectic over here. 

I mainly use All Systems Super Cleaning and Conditioning shampoo and every once in a while I use thick and thickener protein rinse on them for conditioning (more Glee than Jovi).

No real fuss with their coats other than brushing them if they get any burrs or stickies in there.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Megora said:


> Just feed the dogs a healthy food that agrees with their system and bathe often enough - healthy guts, healthy skin, healthy coats. Anything beyond that is genetics. <= I'm responding carefully, because people get all crazy when it comes to food.
> 
> My guys eat Merrick Backcountry (with grains) right now.
> 
> ...


True, dog food can be a hot button topic. The All Systems has super reviews. I may get a small bottle to try out, thanks. You've got a handsome pair of boys


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Yikes! We just got back from a 5 day camping trip with the dogs and cat. Everyone needs a bath since it rained some and well the campground can get a bit muddy. Your dog's coats look beautiful.


----------



## ZeusMyPup (Apr 12, 2019)

Megora said:


> This is what clean coat looks like...
> 
> View attachment 886401
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeusMyPup (Apr 12, 2019)

Gorgeous pups!!!


----------

